# 18-200 lens



## arodrigz (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all, new on here.  Just picked up a new T3i and would like to get a 17-55 and 70-200 lens but have to save up a bit.  In the meantime, I'm selling the kit lenses 18-55 and 55-250 that came with it and I thought about picking up the 50mm 1.8 and the 18-200.  What do you think of that idea?

Also, I'm talking to a guy about his 17-55 lens and might possibly get it.  If this goes through, would it be best to keep the 55-250 until I get the cash for the 70-200 or would the 18-200 still be a good idea.

Thanks
Alex


----------



## MrSleepin (Dec 5, 2011)

do you know what the difference in focal length is?

you want to sell the 18-55 and pick up a 17-55 to replace it???? these 2 are nearly identical...

and you want to sell the 55-250 and replace that with a 70-200???? the 55-250 has a more powerful zoom....

i don't get your reasoning... unless the lenses you are replacing the kit lenses with, are a lot faster... i.e the kit lens has max a of 4.5f and the lens you want is 2.8f


----------



## arodrigz (Dec 5, 2011)

As far as the 18-55 goes, it is a f/3.5-5.6.  The 17-55 is f/2.8 throughout the entire range plus it has USM.  I'm indoors a lot in churches and gymnasiums for my kids activities and thought the speed and f/2.8 would do much better.  

On the 70-200, it was a suggestion from a photographer friend of mine.  The 55-250 is f/4-5.6 whereas the 70-200 I'm thinking about is f/4 all through the range.  Also it is IS and USM.  

I think both lenses are going to be faster than the kit lenses and going to work out better with less light.


----------



## w0M (Dec 5, 2011)

MrSleepin said:
			
		

> do you know what the difference in focal length is?
> 
> you want to sell the 18-55 and pick up a 17-55 to replace it???? these 2 are nearly identical...
> 
> ...



Your unless is correct, as well as better optics


----------



## Jlatigo (Dec 5, 2011)

Big diff between the kit lens and L lens optics and build quality

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## arodrigz (Dec 6, 2011)

So back to the question then, I'm trying to come up with enough cash for a 17-55 and then later add the 70-200 f/4 IS but that might take a while.  In the meantime, would I be better served with the 50mm f/1.8 and the 18-200mm IS or should I just stick with the kit lenses 18-55 and 55-250 until I can save the money for the others.


----------



## w0M (Dec 7, 2011)

arodrigz said:
			
		

> So back to the question then, I'm trying to come up with enough cash for a 17-55 and then later add the 70-200 f/4 IS but that might take a while.  In the meantime, would I be better served with the 50mm f/1.8 and the 18-200mm IS or should I just stick with the kit lenses 18-55 and 55-250 until I can save the money for the others.



Unless your making money on it, but I would probably stay with what you have until moving to the 17-55. The 50-250 will better at the long end than the 18-200, and you will pretty much be gaining convenience only. All the 50 f/1. 8 is cheap enough to get onto if you want to play with a shallow dof


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2011)

MrSleepin said:


> you want to sell the 18-55 and pick up a 17-55 to replace it???? these 2 are nearly identical...
> 
> and you want to sell the 55-250 and replace that with a 70-200???? the 55-250 has a more powerful zoom....
> 
> i don't get your reasoning... unless the lenses you are replacing the kit lenses with, are a lot faster... i.e the kit lens has max a of 4.5f and the lens you want is 2.8f


This is like saying "Why buy a BMW when a Hyundai is nearly identical?"   :roll:



> Hi all, new on here. Just picked up a new T3i and would like to get a 17-55 and 70-200 lens but have to save up a bit. In the meantime, I'm selling the kit lenses 18-55 and 55-250 that came with it and I thought about picking up the 50mm 1.8 and the 18-200. What do you think of that idea?
> 
> Also, I'm talking to a guy about his 17-55 lens and might possibly get it. If this goes through, would it be best to keep the 55-250 until I get the cash for the 70-200 or would the 18-200 still be a good idea.


Don't waste your money on the 18-200mm.  Keep what you have until you can buy good lenses.


----------



## arodrigz (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses.  I'll probably keep what I have for now but go ahead and add the 50mm.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, good idea. Do not buy the 18-200.


----------



## arodrigz (Dec 7, 2011)

The only reason I had considered it was because my brother-in-law had picked up an 18-200 for his Nikon D90 and loves the lens.  But I think it's more of a flexibility thing for him than a matter of quality glass although I heard someone suggest that Nikon's 18-200 is better than canons.  I also thought about it as a walk around lens.  What would be another option for a good walk around lens for the future with a bit more flexibility than the the 17-55 but better glass than the 18-200 on a T3i?


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 7, 2011)

The 24-105 f/4L. Great image quality and a nice walkaround lens.


----------



## DCMoney (Dec 7, 2011)

I must admit that I would not recommend the 18-200 either, even though I used it for 2 years and liked it. Then I bought a L series lens and saw the difference in image quality. Now I feel all my pictures that I thought were great with that lens are actually not that great... Really bummed me out.


----------

